
Seeking Connections in the Time of Coronavirus, Lonely Texans Turn to Craigslist - laurex
https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-culture/texas-craigslist-posters-coronavirus/
======
masonic
'Still, Craigslist’s “Activity Partners” pages—a replacement for the
“Personals” section discontinued two years ago...'

Actually, Activity Partners / Missed Connections / etc. have existed as long
as the website has.

